# 60x45x90 exo terra.



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone knows of any shops in the UK that stock the 60x45x90 (wxdxh) vivarium?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

i'm sure [email protected] in a start-up kit (beardie)? but i only go there myself as a last resort (their overheads reflect prices). your location will help others.
hamer pets rochdale if they still have them. bloody cheap aswell when i got mine through overstocking them, but was a while ago.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We stock loads of them


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for the replies guys. petman99 you got a link to them? cant find them on your site at all can only see the 90x45x60 ones.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry read it wrong


----------

